# Changing from On campus to Distance Learning



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey,

Could anyone advise me on how I should go about changing my course from on campus study to distance learning full time. I have 4 course left in my masters degree and have been offered a full time job in another location. I am an international student on a student visa in Australia. It will take 3 months from now for my company to sort out my working visa in the mean time before i join them i can do number of courses while I wait. The main problem is I need to know if "as an international student in Australia" can I opt for distance learning if it is offered in my course? I can ask the university I am at but its closed at the moment so if anyone can provide any information would be much appreciated!!

Thanks,
Ichigo


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

international students MUST study on campus - there is no option for distance education on your visa (otherwise why bother being in Australia). You will need to remain in your course on campus.


----------



## victorjhon (Jan 12, 2012)

I really agree with Scattley.


----------



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks for the feedback,

Once you have studied one semester on campus in australia you are allowed to study online in the second semester provided the courses are offered online. Mine have just been approved. I understand why it may seem why international students shud only study on campus....but this provides the opprtunity to travel around australia and at the same time do your studies.

Have a good weekend,


----------

